# My Refridgerator Stinks...please Help!



## cmillerjc (Feb 27, 2005)

ok...My brother left a cup of Chicken livers (For cat fishing) in our refridgerator







and was not found until almost 3 weeks later. The smell is horrible and we've had the windows/refridgerator door open with the fans going for the last 3 days. Yesterday I got in there and scrubbed the inside of the refridgerator with Oxyclean as well as Lysol...but the smell is still just as bad as before...PLEASE HELP!!!! it smells like a dead body has been decaying in our camper. What can I use to get the smell out... *Note* baking soda has been in the fridge sence day one...no change!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you tried bleach? Just make sure you wiped out all the oxyclean first. Not sure if the hypochlorite (bleach) will react with the peroxide (pretty sure that's the active ingrediant to oxyclean).

Almost forgot, mix one part bleach with 9 parts water for a 10% mixture, and wipe everything down. Let the bleach solution sit for about 10 minutes, and then rinse it. Don't know if it will work, but that's how we cleaned the ambulances at work. Wear rubber gloves while your using the solution as it will dry your hands out quite a bit.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a similar problem. Is it possible any of the liquid ran out the door of the fridge and down the cabinet to floor, it happened to me. Cleaning only fridge then will not clean smell. Just a thought.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Was thinking last night and I remembered what we used for trailers (trucks). If we had a trailer that smelled and we had to pick up something that they would not load if it smelled , we would buy ground coffee and throw it on the floor of the trailer and sweep it up when we arrived. Smell was gone, ground coffee absorbs odors. You might be able to just set in fridge and trailer in plastic cups and see if it will absorb the odors. Worth a try. Good Luck

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The old timers in the auto business used to use coffee and apples....
Open can of coffee and place a cut apple cut side down on top...
Place in car and close windows...
They said it would take out pet and smoke odors...

I never tried it but it might work, cheaper that replace the frig.

We use a ionizer now....very high tech.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or could set up a positive pressure ventilation while camping


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I fly far too much and have see flight attendants use coffee grounds to cover up the smell of those that lose their cookies when flying. It seems to work.

Not sure if you use a dark French roast or a decaf


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

EEWWWW!!!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

PURE LEMON JUICE....

Even take a lemon cut it in half and rub entire fridge(I would use this in addition to pure lemon from a bottle).

Toothpaste will get odors out too.

Vinegar is another odor remedy (white vinegar). Make it stronger by adding baking soda ... it will fizz, so be ready to use, mix to be a "paste."

Also, you can rub with "pure" vanilla.

Sounds like you may need to do all the above...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> Toothpaste will get odors out too.
> 
> [snapback]34878[/snapback]​


And remove those coffee stains sunny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Something else I thought of, to remove the odor from the TT itself you may want to close it up and cook up some air freshener...

I would boil it for a couple of hours so use a big pot with lots of water, you want to stay near but I wouldn't stay inside. Just check on it every 15 minutes or so.

Choices of boiling solutions would be: (all with water of course)

Lemon juice...
or lemon rinds or orange rinds (could cut up whole fruits)

apples & cinnamon

cinnamon & clove

vanilla

You want to make sure you close up the trailer and let the moisture soak into the TT. After you do that for a couple of hours you can open it up to dry it out. Or run it through the vent system.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yuck







When my first 28BHS was stolen all set to go camping that morning with the fridge full. It was found 35 days later and the food was still in the fridge very bad smell. The rv repair place i took it to said the fridge would have to be replaced beacuse ther was no way to get the smell out because it permiates into the plastic and insulation of the fridge. Luckly I didn't have to deal with it because I talked the insurance company to total it







. I would try all sugestion posted first fridges arent cheap.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I used to do alot of deep sea fishing and we always stunk up our ice chests carrying fish home in them.

The lemon juice and vanilla extract ideas do work very well. Rub it right on the plastic. Not at the same time of course







And let it sit overnight.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Make your brother sleep in the camper, eat nothing but chicken livers, while trying each of the suggestions above until the smell is gone.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL! I like Humpty's suggestion!









I'm going to have to remember these, tho. Someday it will happen to me.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I agree, Humpty is right on that mark!


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have you tried putting a couple open boxes of baking soda in the fridge?


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Try rubbing some hydrogen peroxide on the walls etc. It will actually kill the bactera that is causing the odor. After you wipe up excess, pour vanilla extract on a napkin or paper towel, close over night and the fridge should smell brand new.

Big Iron


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Baking soda works the best, put two oxes in side the fridge and the smell will be gone. We had spilt milk in the fridge and it stunk, put the baking soda in two days later smell was gone.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> put two oxes in side the fridge and the smell will be gone.
> [snapback]35120[/snapback]​


That is if you like the smell of Oxes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Make your brother sleep in the camper, eat nothing but chicken livers, while trying each of the suggestions above until the smell is gone.
> [snapback]34992[/snapback]​


I second this idea....


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

Get an exorcism.










"The power of Christ compells you!!!"


----------

